# Offseason Tips to Prepare for the Season?



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm looking for input on an upcoming column and I'm wondering...

What are some things you do in the offseason to stay sane or prepare for the next season?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Scout, Shed hunting, Scout, Repair or build new stands, Do some scouting, Plant food plots. Shoot, and do some more scouting!.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Drive the wife nuts until she snaps and tells me to get out of the house and go shoot something :lol: Works every time!!!

Seriously, looking over equipment and reloading some ammo.

Bob


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Shoot your rifle, A minumum of 50 rounds. Better yet start reloading and shoot a couple of hundred rounds :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Prarie dog shooting. Lots of targets, helps on your range estimating, and you can shoot from dif positions, uphill, downhill, cross wind, ect. You can also take your time and learn to control your shot. Take some freinds or the kids. Great way to keep sharp. :sniper:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I shoot PD and take the big gun out and try some shots with it. I usually do not fire very many at them but it is more fun to shoot at them off hand than paper. I also shoot Service rifle competition. That is good help for off hand. Then at the house I practice bringing up the gun and sighting at something. Fast is slow and slow is fast. Eventually you will get fast and accurate. Then go to the range and try it out on some targets at 50 to 100 and see what happens.

Then of course I do a lot of long range shooting to keep in practice just incase I can get in to angle for a longer shot.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Shoot your gun.

Scout about two weeks before the season starts.

And my personal Favorite play some deer hunter


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Hog hunting, predator scouting, etc.

Also, go around to cattle/sheep/pig farms near you, give the farmer a card with your name, and tell him that should the need arise for someone to take care of a coyote/fox/crow/beaver/prarie dog problem, that you're the person for the job.

And there's always the chance to save up for a new gun before next season!


----------



## BuckBox Displays (Mar 25, 2006)

Stomp around in the woods. Look at old trails, rubs, scrapes, set up motion cameras. Figure out the trails where the deer came from the previous years.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Scout, try to go to the rifle range at least once a week, and try to shoot my bow everyday. :sniper: Also I would like to add I know its been discussed before but this is the time of year to make farmer/land owner contacts offer help ect. not a week before hunting season.


----------



## Gerald310 (Mar 22, 2006)

Try turkey hunting till late april, then bear hunting in May & June, Prairie Dog hunting un July , coyote hunting in August, then guess what, its elk season in September!


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

I shoot my gun a lot, do a little bit of scouting but don't get out a whole lot. I like to set up clay pigeons and shoot them with my shotgun. I use a bigger target for multiple shots. I do some rapid fire to get myself used to drawing a bead fast after a shot. I just shoot as often as I can I guess.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

Stay around the house and get caught up on odds and ends, then I start planning my food plots and getting the buck fever. Then around July and August go broke buying a bunch o stuff I think Iam going to need. My wife will bring stuff out of the closet that still has tags on it from last year.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Watch a lot of hunting videos and try and look at them with different perspectives like muscle and bone structure.
I also clean up my stand areas and make sure shooting lanes are good. And drag that target to the stand during the summer and take some shots from the stand. This is with the bow of course.


----------

